# Omg



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

My mum came home from work with to little male rabbits awwww, they are soo cute!

their nameless atm, i need to chocolate related names, but not crunchie, bounty,hershy,wispa lol x

Here they areee x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwwww how about Snickers and Twix hehe


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

snickers is a good one aha and my sister ex hamster was twix, dnt think she would like it if we called one tht  they are so cute all cuddled up  

one question.. they are brother but haven't been spayed am i right in thinking there oki to be left unspayed unless they start squabling? or is it best to get one spayed x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I havent got 2 males but i think its probably best to get them both neutered so they dont get hormonal.

trying to think of another chocolate related name...................................erm....................im not good at coming up with names, can u tell?


----------



## WeeBarraxO (Nov 15, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> snickers is a good one aha and my sister ex hamster was twix, dnt think she would like it if we called one tht  they are so cute all cuddled up
> 
> one question.. they are brother but haven't been spayed am i right in thinking there oki to be left unspayed unless they start squabling? or is it best to get one spayed x


you need to get them both neutered, they can get into a fight and castrate each other in the process, saw this on another forum, one male was neutered the other was not,


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mars? kitkat, galaxy some chocolate related names..can't of any others part from bueno :s


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

They are gorgeous, are they more rescues? I like err Twirl, galaxy, Mars, Twix, Smartie, Buttons, or a more general chocolate one cocoa.Oh and thanks a bunch now I want chocolate.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They are gorgeous, are they more rescues? I like err Twirl, galaxy, Mars, Twix, Smartie, Buttons, or a more general chocolate one cocoa.*Oh and thanks a bunch now I want chocolate*.


Yeah i know tell me about it and its only 11!! :laugh:


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> They are gorgeous, are they more rescues? I like err Twirl, galaxy, Mars, Twix, Smartie, Buttons, or a more general chocolate one cocoa.Oh and thanks a bunch now I want chocolate.


ahaha oo some good names and sorry i have no chocolate hehe also they were getting too old sell, so no one buying, as there were cute baby lion heads next door! x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

how old would a male have to be to be spayed


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwww!

Cocoa? Butter?


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Cadbury!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

As soon as they drop their testicles, they can be castrated (only females are spayed  ) you can tell this as the males have two pink flaps of skin beside their genitals.
This can be as young as 12-14 weeks, so I would book them in for a check-up and if they have both "dropped" book them in for their castrate. 10 days after their op, you can start their vaccination course off with a mxyi vaccination each (Mxyi season is about to start) with their VHD vaccination 2 weeks after.

Chocolate names: Lindt, Minstrel, Aero, Revel, Freddo, Buttons, Bourneville, KitKat, Munchies, Rolo?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

Phone your vet and ask what age they will neuter from (mine was 6 months) and get them done ASAP. You need to neuter them both and do it before any squabbling starts as that can mess up their bond. 

I'd go for hershie or rolo and minstrel


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Galaxy and Mars ( as they were Heaven Sent )


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

fererro and rocher (sp/)


----------



## Plummie (Apr 12, 2010)

mmmmm Ferrero Roche (I never look at the spelling too busy eating!).

I also like Buttons, Minstrel, snickers and toblerone or Tobe for short!

They are both gorgeous


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

VampiricLust said:


> As soon as they drop their testicles, they can be castrated (only females are spayed  ) you can tell this as the males have two pink flaps of skin beside their genitals.
> This can be as young as 12-14 weeks, so I would book them in for a check-up and if they have both "dropped" book them in for their castrate. 10 days after their op, you can start their vaccination course off with a mxyi vaccination each (Mxyi season is about to start) with their VHD vaccination 2 weeks after.
> 
> Chocolate names: Lindt, Minstrel, Aero, Revel, Freddo, Buttons, Bourneville, KitKat, Munchies, Rolo?


ahh i ment castrated lol i was too excitedd! we were told there about 12-14 weeks but one of them is tinyyy x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

the brown one is now called Rolo no name for the other yet, i'm putting pics up in the gallery x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Pics are up in the small animal gallery  x


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ok the names are thr brown one is rolo an white,back and grey one is smartie  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Emmiiee said:


> ok the names are thr brown one is rolo an white,back and grey one is smartie  x


Love the names,they really suit them, looking forward to more tales from the two chocolatiers .


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

ive put some more pics in the gallery under rolo and smartie-first day out  xx


----------

